# The Segue or lack there of. Can you keep up?



## WhatInThe (Aug 26, 2014)

Did you ever run across someone who can talk fast and furious jumping topics without a segue and can abrubtley end a conversation? I'm having trouble keeping up with some older seniors who can talk as fast as anyone out there. Sometimes I think they are medicated. They can jump topics in a hurry. They could be going out of the way to avoid that awkward silence or simply control the direction of the conversation. I try to maintain a steady demeanor and go out of my not to rush anyone. I sometimes wonder about people who can change their demeanor, subject and attitude on the drop of a dime.

I was going out the door then the person mentions something else then talk briefly then just as fast drops a furious pseudo good bye then after I had not reacted fast enough(seconds) they walk away. This wasn't a single event. You almost have to watch yourself talking to them because ANY topic at ANYtime can come up and you better word your answers carefully I guess I'm a zillion steps behind in my old age.


----------



## Ina (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank goodness I'm from Texas. We talk slow enough anyone can jump in. :hide:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 26, 2014)

WhatInThe,  How long have you known my mother-in-law?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2014)

I think that's strange WhatInthe, does age really have anything to do with it?  Sounds like a delayed case of ADD if you ask me, lol.  Not sure why you'd have to word your answers carefully either, what, they can dish it out, but can't handle an honest answer, lol?  Maybe I'm just too old to understand.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 27, 2014)

What about them Yankees, huh?


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 27, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think that's strange WhatInthe, does age really have anything to do with it?  Sounds like a delayed case of ADD if you ask me, lol.  Not sure why you'd have to word your answers carefully either, what, they can dish it out, but can't handle an honest answer, lol?  Maybe I'm just too old to understand.



ADD is right. They don't have patience for background or explanations even though needed or recommended. If they don't understand it or miss the point and try to explain they simply don't have time for it. They grab or cherry pick what information they want or understand and off they go. You have to think about your answer because there will be no time for corrections, explanations or pulling it out of gossip circles. I've seen this with more than one person. But you would figure age would temper people.

 I can handle mood swings but it's the SENIOR A D D types that puzzle me the most. Also note many seniors with short attention span I notice are still drinking pretty regularly to say the least. Maybe that's why they drink like you said undiagnosed or late onset ADD.

"WhatInThe,  How long have you known my mother-in-law?"

LOL!​


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2014)

There only"crime" is that they are different...that's a good thing.   Jimmy Stewart said, at one point they wanted him to talk faster and stop stammering.  He told them It worked for him so far and he wasn't going to change.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 27, 2014)

WhatInThe, doesn't sound like you live anywhere in the South. It's too hot down here to talk fast or to do anything else fast, either

After my dad moved down here years ago, it took him a long while to learn to slow down his speech. Southerners just couldn't keep up with his Yooper accent and Yankee speed. He always said that Up North people talked fast to keep their words from freezing and did everything else fast to keep themselves from freezing!


----------



## Petula (Aug 27, 2014)

That always happens to me if I step off the diet wagon, when I eat lots of sugar, and food coloring in and on  those "Twinkie" cakes, LOL!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 27, 2014)

The late, great Robin Williams comes to mind as a great example of someone who talked fast and could segue into any topic at any time ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 28, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> WhatInThe, doesn't sound like you live anywhere in the South. It's too hot down here to talk fast or to do anything else fast, either
> 
> After my dad moved down here years ago, it took him a long while to learn to slow down his speech. Southerners just couldn't keep up with his Yooper accent and Yankee speed. He always said that Up North people talked fast to keep their words from freezing and did everything else fast to keep themselves from freezing!



Sounds good to me. I'm just stunned by the pace of senior life now a days. If you like to take your time it's like you are lazy or something. I'm with the southerners and beach bums. What's the fuss.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't know anybody who fits this pattern WhatInThe. Apart from children, ADHD or ADD sounds rather to fit  doesn't it?Or maybe a bit sozzled?Poor you.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 29, 2014)

oakapple said:


> I don't know anybody who fits this pattern WhatInThe. Apart from children, ADHD or ADD sounds rather to fit  doesn't it?Or maybe a bit sozzled?Poor you.



I have a neighbor who is like this, and maybe worse.  She goes on and on and on about people I do not know (but she seems to think I do) and jumps subjects so fast you couldn't keep up if you wanted to.  AND, you can't get away from her.  She just keeps going.

I think in her case she is short a few brain cells.  She is way up in her 80s.  Although I know it is unkind, I avoid her when I can, primarily because it is so difficult to get away from her once she starts.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> WhatInThe, doesn't sound like you live anywhere in the South. It's too hot down here to talk fast or to do anything else fast, either
> 
> After my dad moved down here years ago, it took him a long while to learn to slow down his speech. Southerners just couldn't keep up with his Yooper accent and Yankee speed. He always said that Up North people talked fast to keep their words from freezing and did everything else fast to keep themselves from freezing!



Absolutely Georgia!! ...  first thing I noticed moving from the North to the South!  ... 
whenever going back 'home' to visit with relatives, I would wonder .. when did they start talking so fast?!  .. lol


----------



## oakapple (Sep 30, 2014)

Another thing about speech; have you noticed, that anyone wealthy or powerful in any way speaks much slower [no matter which country they are from] than poorer people? Because they are used to being listened to, they can be as slow as they like. The rest of us have got to gabble a bit to be taken any attention of!


----------

